# Features to look out for in a GSD Puppy



## AlexPSF (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey Guys!!
I am a prospective buyer of a GSD puppy., which I will do at the start of the next month.Since this will be my first pup ever and first GSD , can you guys tell me some features in a puppy which I should look out for when it comes to buying a pure bred GSD puppy?
:help:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Alex, 

The best way to ensure that you get a good pup is to go with a good breeder. All puppies are cute, but health and temperament are genetic, and the breeding and background of the parents is what is important. 
It takes a lot of knowledge, dedication, and planning for a good breeder to be able to make good breeding decisions, so picking your breeder is more important than picking your puppy. 

Start by telling us what you want in a puppy, which lines appeals to you the most, what your goals and plans are, what area you live in. People may be able to give recommendation on breeders, and in the mean time, there is a lot of reading here on the forum you can do to educate yourself. 

You can start reading stuff here, and ask questions on the board as they come up through the process of learning more:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner - German Shepherd Dog Forums


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

If you can't afford a good breeder please consider a rescue. You might have a longer wait for a puppy but saving one rather than support a bad breeder or puppy mill will make the wait worth it.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Typically I would not recommend a GSD as a "first" pup. However, that does not address your question. 

My opinion is temperament, temperament, then health certifications. Have the parents hips been tested? Have they been tested for DM? (those test results are subjective from what I understand) 

Read the stickies in the puppy section, There is a ton of information there. 

GSDs are a lot of work as puppies, more so than a lot of other breeds. You have to commit to that for training for at least the first year.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how are GSD pups more work than a lot of breeds?



Sp00ks said:


> Typically I would not recommend a GSD as a "first" pup. However, that does not address your question.
> 
> My opinion is temperament, temperament, then health certifications. Have the parents hips been tested? Have they been tested for DM? (those test results are subjective from what I understand)
> 
> ...


----------



## AlexPSF (Aug 23, 2013)

I really want a companion when it comes to me and my family .A dog who can play the role of being a family dog as well as a guard dog is what I need.Besides everything the most important thing I need in the dog is the sporty nature as well ,since I can take him on my daily jogs every morning.

I am from Asia though, not the USA unfortunately :/


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i pick a color. then decide on a male or female.
then i find a reputable breeder. i don't worry
about temperament and health. a reputable 
breeder secures those issues for me. i enroll
in a puppy class after the class ends i take
private lessons. when the pup has some training
and i have control of the pup i may join a group class.

i train and socialize eveyday. i train in short sessions
but often. 6 months later i start to see the training,
9 months later he's somewhat trained but needs lots
more training, 1 year later he's trained, 2 years later
he's well trained.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

some GSD's are protective some not. if i wanted a guard
i would find a trainer that does pp. who's guarding you
and your family now?



AlexPSF said:


> I really want a companion when it comes to me and my family .
> 
> >>>> A dog who can play the role of being a family dog as well as a guard dog is what I need. <<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## AlexPSF (Aug 23, 2013)

Myself of course  I just want a guard to help me feel comfortable and help me feel secured.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> how are GSD pups more work than a lot of breeds?


You know what doggiedad, your right. Maybe I just expect more out of my German Shepherds. Maybe being in the current throes of puppyhood enticed me to make that statement.


----------

